# 10 Month Old Australian Shepherd!



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper is 10 months old and 54 pounds. These photos were taking 2 days before his accident. He will be 11 months old on August 9th and he gets his splint off that day too, so lots of photos coming. 





Eating on his water buffalo horn










Serious face


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Tracking down a treat. haha


haha I love this photo!


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww, he's looking great!!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

What a crazy-handsome fellow. <3 I just love seeing pictures of him.
It's not fair he had to go through all that, but I'm glad he'll be getting that splint off soon. I bet he's happy about that!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

annadee said:


> Aww, he's looking great!!


Thank you!



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> What a crazy-handsome fellow. <3 I just love seeing pictures of him.
> It's not fair he had to go through all that, but I'm glad he'll be getting that splint off soon. I bet he's happy about that!


Thank you! Yes I think he will be very happy to have it off. Once it is off we can start exercising again (we have to start slow but still!) and I know he is going to love that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful boy, as always! It's been so much fun to watch him grow up.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Aussies have a serious face? lol he's so cute  you should share pictures more often of the handsome boy


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

That's just about the age that Lark started getting into a ton of trouble too. I had to rush her into the vet twice within two months, one to get x-rays to check for a broken bone after she collided with a fence post when she was running full out (started yelping and whimpering after hitting the post and wouldn't put any weight on it, wasn't broken or fractured but she still took over a week to put any weight on it and three weeks to stop limping), and a second time to stitch up her face after she got it torn open running in a field. Come to think of it I should just stop her from running, running is what gets her into trouble.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Beautiful boy, as always! It's been so much fun to watch him grow up.


Thank you! I cannot believe that he is so big (and old) already!



kcomstoc said:


> Aussies have a serious face? lol he's so cute  you should share pictures more often of the handsome boy


Thank you! haha they don't have a serious face very often but when they do they mean it.  I use to post lots of photos threads when he was younger; a new thread each month. lol



Keechak said:


> That's just about the age that Lark started getting into a ton of trouble too. I had to rush her into the vet twice within two months, one to get x-rays to check for a broken bone after she collided with a fence post when she was running full out (started yelping and whimpering after hitting the post and wouldn't put any weight on it, wasn't broken or fractured but she still took over a week to put any weight on it and three weeks to stop limping), and a second time to stitch up her face after she got it torn open running in a field. Come to think of it I should just stop her from running, running is what gets her into trouble.


lol I know what you mean, no more running for Jazz either.  This accident was not his fault though, someone hurt him on purpose. He is doing really great now though and has no fear issues from that incident so I am happy. He is driving me nuts however because he is not allowed to exercise.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

He is looking good!! Royce looks to be about the same height but he is weighing in at 42 pounds. Will be 7 months old on Aug 11.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

He looks great! Love the merle's <3. His coat seems to be coming in really nicely too!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

He is such a beautiful boy, I just love aussies! I hope he's going to get better the poor little guy.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> He is looking good!! Royce looks to be about the same height but he is weighing in at 42 pounds. Will be 7 months old on Aug 11.


Thank you! Last time I measured I think Jazz was 21" tall. Wow I keep thinking Royce is still really young. lol I cannot believe he will be 7 months old soon. 



Kyndall54 said:


> He looks great! Love the merle's <3. His coat seems to be coming in really nicely too!


Thank you! I love the way his coat is coming in! 



SnapV said:


> He is such a beautiful boy, I just love aussies! I hope he's going to get better the poor little guy.


Thank you. They are my favorite breed that is for sure. I just love the intensity they have. He is doing much better now, and I cannot wait for his splint to come off. He wants to exercise and I hate telling him no. lol


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Sometimes I have to remind myself he isn't a wee puppy any longer. I just measured and weighed Royce and he is between 21 and 22. Weight is 49.6!!!! Of course when I see numbers like that its a very quick reminder. Lol. 

When do they stop growing?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

sclevenger said:


> Sometimes I have to remind myself he isn't a wee puppy any longer. I just measured and weighed Royce and he is between 21 and 22. Weight is 49.6!!!! Of course when I see numbers like that its a very quick reminder. Lol.
> 
> When do they stop growing?


I am not sure when they stop growing. Jasper has weighed the same or close to it since he was 8 and a half months old however. I will have to measure him to see what his height is now. Jasper was 45 pounds when he was 7 months old I believe.


----------



## Kei San (Apr 14, 2013)

Stunning! His coat is gorgeous and the adult hair is coming in great. I know the males have longer and thicker coats but I really wonder about Aurora's coat.


----------

